# vladimir pugh



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

Having read all about Lysander, I wanted to find out what i could about his superior. I can't find much on his background, or even his play style.

can anyone tell me anything about the character, and the way he would be plyed in a game. thanks


----------



## Wusword77 (Aug 11, 2008)

The only Information I know about him is what I've found here:

http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Vladimir_Pugh

Not much to go on but I hope it helps.


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

There really is not much about Vladimir Pugh unfortunately
This link:http://forums.tauonline.org/librarium/65533-imperial-fists-comprehensive-history.html is a comprehensive history of the Imperial Fists and has a snippet about Vladimir


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

He's mentioned in like a few sentences in the now out of print "Index Astartes II..."









And I believe he's referred to in the old "Space Marine" novel by Ian Watson, but I've never read it...









Also, many believe the artwork on pg. 52 of the 5th ed. SM codex is Vladimir Pugh...








This is thought to be the case based on the fact that (A) it's in the chapter master section and Pugh is a Chapter Master, (B) the picture depicts what is most likely an IF or CF Chapter Master and we know who the CF Chapter Master is (Pedro Kantor detailed and pictured later on in pg. 90), and (C) the fact that pg. 127 of the SM dex it says...


> _"Alternatively, you can use the model and rules for a named character to represent a mighty hero of a different Chapter -- for example, using the rules and model for Marneus Calgar as the Chapter Master of the Imperial Fists"_


Hardly conclusive, but definitely a strong possibility.

Basically all you'd find if you could get a hold of a copy of "Index Astartes II" is what you'll already find described in Lexicanum.


----------



## steamius (Dec 9, 2010)

vladimir is cool and he is russian like me!


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Ian Watson's Space Marine does indeed mention him once or twice but nothing major. But I think that this dual-TH-wielding guy could be him, its badass enough to be him.


----------



## Uber Ork (Aug 23, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Ian Watson's Space Marine does indeed mention him once or twice but nothing major. But I think that this dual-TH-wielding guy could be him, its badass enough to be him.


I know, I love this picture! Makes me want to run out buy some yellow paint and bitz to make this guy, and play him as a "counts as" Marneus Calgar, Vladimir Pugh!


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Uber Ork said:


> I know, I love this picture! Makes me want to run out buy some yellow paint and bitz to make this guy, and play him as a "counts as" Marneus Calgar, Vladimir Pugh!


That would be pretty wicked actually  :grin:


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

Thanks to all! some pretty good stuff in there so thanks. the counts as thing does sound pretty tempting but i'd like to create rules more suiting to this guy.

I was thinking that he shouldn't exceed the basic 250 calgar but can equal, after all his chapter only come 2nd to calgars.
The writings mention how he punishes himself by removing his taste buds, self harm etc in the emperors name, so does FNP sound reasonable.
He also comes across as the more the tactician, so something allowing 1+D3 units to re-deploy after everything has been set up or allowing seize the initiative on the roll of a 5+.

To seperate him from both Calgar and Lysander i was thinking of this for a combat stance.
Fists of the Father, 2 master crafted thunder hammers that strike at I2 on the charge, and also allows re-rolls to wound (all the time). 
Chapter Tactics, Stubborn and for every 2 scoring units in the army, you may use the bolster defences rule. Devestators are scoring units.
Familiar: nominate one enemy unit within 18" of the eagle, all shots targeted at this unit are twin linked

This makes him slightly less of the calgar combat monster and more the tactician. it also gives a new fists style to lysander. what would you think?


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Hmm... Good thoughts there, let me steal them:

Point Cost: 275
WS 7
BS 5
S 5
T 5
W 4 (ascetic lifestyle for hundreds of years has side effects)
I 5
A 4
Ld 10
Sv 2+/4++

Wargear: Artificer Armour, Iron Halo, Frag/Krak Grenades

Fists of the Father: This pair of Thunder Hammers has always been the weapon of choice for every Chapter Master of the Imperial Fists, becoming something of an heirloom to the Chapter. Vladimir Pugh has trained for countless years with this weapon, perfecting his technique to the point where he doesn't need the protection of a Storm Shield in close combat, blocking blows with his two hammers instead. It is a pair of Master Crafted Thunder Hammers that give the wielder the +1A bonus for wielding two weapons. They also provide the wielder a 3+ invulnerable save in close combat.

Special Rules: FNP, Independent Character, ATSKNF, Bolster Defenses

Chapter Tactics: Stubborn

(Balls of Steel: Vladimir Pugh is incomparably more awesome than anything or anyone on the battlefield. Unless they are lead by another Independent Character with the Balls of Steel Special Rule, any unit that is assaulted by Vladimir Pugh counts its Leadership and Initiative statistics 1 lower.)

The last one is optional but I put it there for completeness' sake.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

This is what Index Astartes II has to say about him:



Index Astartes II said:


> "Whilst not a particularily inspirational leader, Vladimir Pugh is as meticulous a planner as any Chapter Master in the Imperial Fists' history. In addition he excels in knowing who to promote and who to trust with critical missions - an apprasiing glance from Master Pugh can be bettered only by extensive probing from a Librarian. As a result, when battle begins, Pugh can concentrate on commanding his Veteran reserve with absolute faith that his subordinates will not fail the Chapter."


Thats all it has on him.

SGMAlice


----------



## Caliban (Nov 27, 2010)

Khorothis said:


> Hmm... Good thoughts there, let me steal them:
> 
> Point Cost: 275
> WS 7
> ...


 
I like! but he shouldn't be more than Calgar, as Calgar is meant to be the god of Codex chapters. Also is the S5 T5 really in the fluff, do you think he warrants EW?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Caliban said:


> I like! but he shouldn't be more than Calgar, as Calgar is meant to be the god of Codex chapters. Also is the S5 T5 really in the fluff, do you think he warrants EW?


Being tougher could be right, but from what little their is about Pugh nothing suggests he is so tough as to survive things that should kill even the greatest of warriors.

I mean look at Calgar, he survived losing half his face and all of his limbs. if there was something to go with Pugh enacting a similar feat, then it would make sense.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Maybe 325 points. As it stands, that's just fucking stupid. Yeah, WS:7 with a 3++ in cc, fnp, two master crafted S:10 hammers, oh, and let's not forget 5 attacks base. Could someone please tell me why the IF, a chapter not really know for their astounding CC abilities, has kung fu Jesus as a chapter master?:laugh:


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

As he is supposed to be really good at knowing who is promotable, it might be an idea to include a rule like Dante's, whereby he can increase the stats of a Sergeant by some amount. I know that's not original, but it seems to fit the character.
With the Thunderhammers, rather than making him I2, might it be cool to allow him to choose to use them as just power weapons as well as Thunderhammers? Maybe, if he uses them purely as power weapons, he can get +2A, +3A on the charge because he hasn't got to wait for the charge to build on the weapon and he can get more blows in.
He also seems like a good character to give Rites of Battle, allowing all SM units on the table to use his LD for various LD tests.
The Bolster Defences idea is cool. How about this little extra:

Duty Above Death: Vladimir Pugh embodies the unflagging loyalty and honour of his Primarch, Rogal Dorn. This means that Pugh is perectly willing to endanger his own life should the circumstances demand it, knowing that the office of Chapter Master is far more important than the Astartes who holds it. Pugh has, on more than one occasion, called down the fury of his orbiting fleet on his own position, certain that the defeat of the enemy is of more long-term import to the Imperium than his own survival.
_Pugh has 2 Orbital Bombardments. One is used in the manner described in C:SM. The other can, once per game, be called down centered on Pugh himself and will not scatter._ What do you think?

GFP


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

I rather like that last rule GFP. And I agree with Gen. I dont think he should really such a god in stats 

FNP makes sense, what with their love of the pain-glove, the sergeant boosting similar to The sanguinor also has merit. EW since he is a renowned chapter master, but I dont see a basis for the WS7, ST5/T5


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Kung Fu Jesus, looooool.... :rofl: I just read the 5th Edition Angry Marines Codex (yup, it exists!) so forgive me for being biased for awesome Marines in yellow armour. 

Yeah, I guess I overdid it. Though with SGMAlice's quotation there much more info to use other than that awesome pic. 

So here ya go:

Point Cost: 275
WS 6
BS 5
S 4
T 4
W 4
I 5
A 3
Ld 10
Sv 2+/4++

Wargear: Artificer Armour, Iron Halo, Frag/Krak Grenades

Fists of the Father: Master Crafted Weapon. Can be used as either a pair of lightning claws that grants Furious Charge, or a Thunder Hammer that grants Tank Hunter.

Special Rules: FNP, Independent Character, ATSKNF, Bolster Defenses, Rites of Battle

Chapter Tactics: Stubborn

The Men For The Job: Vladimir may pick one Infantry unit and grant them one of the following bonuses permanently: Infiltrate (unit may not include models in Terminator Armour), Tank Hunters, Furious Charge. Dedicated transport do not receive any of these bonuses.

Better?


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

Can we please PLEASE get a special discussion forum for Space Marines players to discuss these things???


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Looking pretty solid. Although maybe his A value could be upped to 4.

Maybe put in something that he is always the leader of the army to show how he dominates over others and most other chapters would be most likely to defer to him.


----------



## Dorn's Chosen (Feb 28, 2011)

Are there any real rules for him in imperial armour 
i have found a page that looks to be real but i couldn't find it afterwards


----------

